# Follow up visit with my rheumy doc



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi everyone!Well, good news and bad news. A very bad case of RA, but the doctor said I'd never have to worry about gout, as RA and gout doesn't agree due to the different cells..*t and B* I think he said.The med he has put me on is called Methotrexate..anyone had experience with it?It sounds scary as it is also used for cancer treatment in other people. I also have to take Metanx, which is a potent folic acid to avoid side effects of hair loss and liver damage..Another one he ordered was Daypro for the imflammation..he claims it will help with the fatique, alsh..what to do..what to do? Suffer or get toxic poison?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Rowe!Well, I don't have any personal experience with Methotrexate, as I don't have RA, but from what I know of it, it is probably one of the best drugs on the market right now for patients with bad RA. Will you be getting it weekly orally or an injection? From what I know, if you are on a weekly dosage (I'm just guessing here that you might be) the possibility of adverse reaction is very, very low. Also, the fact that you are taking a folic acid tells me that your doctor must be on the ball, and also makes the possibility of an adverse reaction even lower still. From what I understand (which could be quite muddled, lol) the Methotrexate is to prevent further joint degeneration, then coupled with the NSAID Daypro to help with current inflammation...Sounds like a good combo.I have read that fatigue is a major symptom with RA, so it sure would be nice if your meds would help with that too!!Keep us posted on how you're doing. As far as I know, you are one of our few RA patients here (maybe the only one?), so I will be eager to see how you do with your treatment!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Good morning, M&M!Thanks for your reply..I've been a busy beaver the last few days with grandkids, and I haven't had a chance to check in.Yes, I do think the doctor I've found knows his stuff. I haven't started on the meds yet because I have an appointment with my GP Tuesday to see if he can inject the methotrexate weekly to keep from further stomach problems. I have enough as it is!The folic acid will not only be a benefit for the side effects, but I have a high homocysteine level, which can lead to heart disease. This runs in the family, so it sounds like I may get two birds killed with one stone..







I'll keep you posted, and thanks for your concern..


----------

